

Impromptu Hacker News meetup (East Bay) at 6PM tonight - dshankar

Dear HN:
dtrejo, derferman and a few of us are meeting up at Jupiters in Berkeley at 6PM tonight! Last minute, but hope you guys will be there!
======
swivelmaster
If I was still living in Berkeley, I would go. Hope it was fun - Jupiter's
pizza is phenomenal.

